# A Short Introduction



## musicalvegan0 (May 29, 2007)

So, I've been encouraged by that little message board thing up there ^ to introduce myself. My name is Chris and I study and play classical guitar. I'm the president of the classical guitar society at my college. I've been listening to a lot of Beethoven Symphonies nowadays, though I did pick up this Swedish garage band album that I've jamming to, as well, but I suppose that's not classically related. At any rate, I suppose you can message me if you want to know anything. Oh crap, I suppose I was supposed to post this in the new member's area...and I can't figure out how to delete posts. I'm off to a great start. Oh well. I promise I'll have something useful to contribute sooner or later.

-Chris


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, Chris. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Chris-- well met, and welcome to the forum!

It looks like you're vegan -- nice! I was vegan for a long while too, although not these days.

Thanks for introducing yourself, and looking forward to seeing you around the boards.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Talk Classical, Chris ... 

Looking forward to your future posts in the forum community.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

far far away in a distant galaxy


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

musicalvegan0 said:


> Oh crap, I suppose I was supposed to post this in the new member's area...and I can't figure out how to delete posts. I'm off to a great start. Oh well. *I promise I'll have something useful to contribute sooner or later.*


Someone message musicalvegan0. He said to message him if we want to know some anything. We could use that useful contribution he/she promised! Maybe useful contributions were a dime a dozen back in 2007, but they're pretty hard to find now.


----------

